# شركة جنوب الضبعة للبترول



## alsayedshaban (2 يونيو 2011)

رجااااااااء .... 
من لديه اى معلومات عن شركة جنوب الضبعة للبترول 
الشريك الاجنبى - مجال العمل (انتاج - حفر - ...) - مرتبات - حد تعرفه شغال فى الشركة - ......


----------



## mos_meta (26 يوليو 2011)

الشريك الاجنبي تونسي ينتمى بصله قرابه لزين العابدين بن على - انتاج وحفر ومرتبات الشركة عاليه جدااااااااااااااااااا وعلى حد علمى هى اعلى مرتبات لكن اللى اسمعه انها بتاخد ناس خبرة عاليه جدااااااااا بس مش بتاخد خريجين جدد


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## explorator (6 أغسطس 2011)

طيب .. ممكن اعرف لو سمحت .. اسم الشريك الاجنبى التونسى دا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## a_essa29 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شركة مرزقة والله 
بتول وغاز


----------

